# Flashing R5 back to 1.1.1 - advice and help please.



## Bert63 (Dec 3, 2020)

Need a little help.

Downloaded previous firmware for Canon R5 - 1.1.1. Put it in the root of CFE anad the camera doesn't see it.

Why am I flashing back to 1.1.1 do you ask?

Since I upgraded to 1.1.2 my camera just randomly abandons auto-focus. I'll lift the camera to shoot and the camera won't focus AT ALL and the MF for Manual Focus appears in the top left of my viewfinder.

It's completely random. When it does it if I go into the menu to turn auto-focus back on the only thing available in the menu is manual focus.

If I turn the camera off and wait a couple of seconds then turn it on it comes back to normal 99 percent of the time. The other times I have to turn it on and off twice.

Hitting the AF ON button on the back does nothing.
Re-seating all the components of my lens (adapter, extender, lens) does nothing.
Variations of auto-focus settings does nothing.

It just picks a time and dumps auto-focus and the only way back is through a 'reboot...'

This has only occurred with my EF 100-400L II which I have never had a problem with before the update.

I was going to flash back to 1.1.1 to see if that solved the problem but then I tried and the camera doesn't see it on the memory card.

Help and ridicule appreciated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't think the camera supports downgrading firmware. Magic Lantern does it for supported cameras thru a very involved process. Ask Canon. They will likely want it sent in. There could be a hardware issue.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2020)

I went ahead and updated to 1.2 just now. That do not touch any buttons sounds ominous. It seems to take forever to update but it came out ok as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I went ahead and updated to 1.2 just now. That do not touch any buttons sounds ominous. It seems to take forever to update but it came out ok as far as I can tell.



Mine flashed perfectly and I even read and followed the directions.

I reset the camera and went back through the menus and reset all my preferences then went out in the yard and shot roughly 300 exposures with no issues.

Time will tell.

If it errors again I’m going to switch lenses between cameras and see if the problem follows. It’s not impossible that the lens could cause the problem. I don’t even want to think about how many exposures have rendered through it.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 4, 2020)

Couldn't it be a problem with/of the EF-RF adapter? Have you first fixed the adapter to the lens befor attaching both to the camera?


----------



## Gen.MIDI (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm having exactly the same issue on firmware 1.2 with a different lens (Sigma 150-600mm).


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 4, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Mine flashed perfectly and I even read and followed the directions.
> 
> I reset the camera and went back through the menus and reset all my preferences then went out in the yard and shot roughly 300 exposures with no issues.
> 
> ...


@Bert63 The reset might be the key depending on how you had the Camera setup prior to the update IE Custom keys etc. The firmware may have changed the behavior just enough with your custom settings to mess with something.

*What I do for each new firmware:*
I do not re-map a lot of stuff so it is not a big deal for me to reset the Camera to Stock run the firmware update and reset again then add my settings back. I work with High End Security Cameras that are pretty much setup once and forget them but I have seen way to many times firmware updates causing issues that a reset prior to updating always clears. It comes down to the way the firmware updates are tested (that is my job) we are a lazy bunch so we just take stock setups and run updates unless we have a report of a specific issue\setting. 

I hope the reset keeps working for you. 

Cheers


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Need a little help.
> 
> Downloaded previous firmware for Canon R5 - 1.1.1. Put it in the root of CFE anad the camera doesn't see it.
> 
> ...


Have you tried reinstalling 1.1.2? Mine has been working perfectly since upgrading.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Have you tried reinstalling 1.1.2? Mine has been working perfectly since upgrading.



Was going to try that tonight but wasn’t sure if it would let me do that either.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

Ramage said:


> @Bert63 The reset might be the key depending on how you had the Camera setup prior to the update IE Custom keys etc. The firmware may have changed the behavior just enough with your custom settings to mess with something.
> 
> *What I do for each new firmware:*
> I do not re-map a lot of stuff so it is not a big deal for me to reset the Camera to Stock run the firmware update and reset again then add my settings back. I work with High End Security Cameras that are pretty much setup once and forget them but I have seen way to many times firmware updates causing issues that a reset prior to updating always clears. It comes down to the way the firmware updates are tested (that is my job) we are a lazy bunch so we just take stock setups and run updates unless we have a report of a specific issue\setting.
> ...



I only remap the control ring and the AF selection button, then set up C1/C2/C3..

Today it behaved itself through 800 or so shots - except at the end of the day for the last 20 pictures or so it showed the ‘crop mode brackets’ despite being in FF, and the image dimensions reflected it being in FF mode.

Who knows what tomorrow will bring? I plan on trying what Alan suggested and reinstalling 1.1.2 (if it will let me) and going on from there. If nothing else, another update is coming Q1 and that might tidy things up if it won’t let me reinstall 1.1.2.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Couldn't it be a problem with/of the EF-RF adapter? Have you first fixed the adapter to the lens befor attaching both to the camera?



It could be, but it worked flawlessly prior to the update so I would still blame the firmware before the hardware.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

Gen.MIDI said:


> I'm having exactly the same issue on firmware 1.2 with a different lens (Sigma 150-600mm).



I’m sorry to hear this but at least you know you aren’t the only one...


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

As always, thanks very much to everyone for responding and giving me ideas of things to try.

Went out yesterday and today and got some really great pictures (IMO) while the sun was out. We’re having a nice stretch of sunny days and that’s a rare thing up here in the Rain Festival capital of the world.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> It could be, but it worked flawlessly prior to the update so I would still blame the firmware before the hardware.


I changed lenses in
the wrong direction and got a software problem in my EOS R!
And the problem was similar to yours: only manual focus was possible.
I don`t think the adapter is broken, just a software issue caused by changing lenses.

And it is simple to test!


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> I changed lenses in
> the wrong direction and got a software problem in my EOS R!
> And the problem was similar to yours: only manual focus was possible.
> I don`t think the adapter is broken, just a software issue caused by changing lenses.
> ...



Not understanding exactly what you are saying here - could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 5, 2020)

Canon wants us first to fix lens and adapter together and second both together to the camera.
I changed the lenses (Sigma 105mm and 150mm macro) with the adapter left on the camera. As a result the AF did not work. Of cause the switch of the lens was set to AF.

Sorry if I caused confusion but I 'm not a native english speaker.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> Canon wants us first to fix lens and adapter together and second both together to the camera.
> I changed the lenses (Sigma 105mm and 150mm macro) with the adapter left on the camera. As a result the AF did not work. Of cause the switch of the lens was set to AF.
> 
> Sorry if I caused confusion but I 'm not a native english speaker.



No confusion at all my friend - your language was fine.

I was just hoping that it was something new but I haven’t removed the lens from the body since I updated the firmware.

Today, when I try to reflash I’m going to do it with a native RF lens (my new 70-200 f2.8) and then reattach my wildlife combo the way you describe.

Thanks for responding so quickly!


----------



## jprusa (Dec 5, 2020)

Bert,
I may not understand this. statement { Today, when I try to reflash I’m going to do it with a native RF lens) are you updating with lens attached?​Sorry if I didn't understand but just wanted to show you what Canon recommends. Good Luck​

 Use a fully charged Battery Pack or dedicated AC Adapter Kit (Optional) for the firmware update.
 Please be absolutely sure not to turn the camera’s power switch to OFF during the firmware update.
 During the firmware update, please do not open the card slot cover.
 During the firmware update, please do not operate any of the camera's buttons, dials or switches
.
* Beforethefirmwareupdate,pleaseremovethelens,externalSpeedlite,andallotheraccessoriesfrom
the camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi Bert. 
The firmware upgrade should be done with nothing on the camera except the front body cap! 
Do not have any lens on. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rico.29 (Feb 28, 2021)

so is it possible to downgrade the R5 to previous firmware version?
I have R5 with RF 100-500mm and EF 500mm USM IS V1, last firmware was installed when i got the camera.
i have focussing issue with both lens ( the EF 500mm works fine adapted to my A7R3) , but 50% if the time , R5 won't focus on "obvious" subject, still or not, exposure is correct, but impossible to focus.
i reinstall the last firmware, nothing change, i would like to know if it's possible to install previous to check?
If i do a factory reset of the R5 which firmare will be automatly installed after reset?
Thanks for helping.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 28, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> so is it possible to downgrade the R5 to previous firmware version?
> I have R5 with RF 100-500mm and EF 500mm USM IS V1, last firmware was installed when i got the camera.
> i have focussing issue with both lens ( the EF 500mm works fine adapted to my A7R3) , but 50% if the time , R5 won't focus on "obvious" subject, still or not, exposure is correct, but impossible to focus.
> i reinstall the last firmware, nothing change, i would like to know if it's possible to install previous to check?
> ...


No it is not possible to revert to the previous firmware with consumer based tools. 

Keep in mind the EF 500mm V1 is not fully supported on the R5 for highspeed shooting and this may also be impacting the speed and accuracy of focus. Have a look at page 897 and 898 of the advanced user guide to see the list of supported EF glass. 

As for the RF 100-500 there are a number of threads with users having issues, might want to have a look at those and join in the discussion by providing some examples with EXIF data intact. 

Cheers


----------



## rico.29 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ramage said:


> No it is not possible to revert to the previous firmware with consumer based tools.
> 
> Keep in mind the EF 500mm V1 is not fully supported on the R5 for highspeed shooting and this may also be impacting the speed and accuracy of focus. Have a look at page 897 and 898 of the advanced user guide to see the list of supported EF glass.
> 
> ...


thanks  , would be really surprising that Canon EF 500mm f4 IS V1 is supported (pretty well with AF) on Sony A7R3 with MC11 , but not on R5? for the moment i don't use hightspeed shooting, i try to fix my AF issue first.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

When I updated to 1.3.0 on my R5 it would do multiple shots in single-shot mode. I ended up doing the basic reset which keeps most of the settings and then added in my changes. That fixed the problem. I'd suggest trying the reset function after upgrading to see if it resolves your issues.


----------



## RGB49 (Apr 21, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> Need a little help.
> 
> Downloaded previous firmware for Canon R5 - 1.1.1. Put it in the root of CFE anad the camera doesn't see it.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the answer is the connection between the grip and the body, I experienced the same fault with a 600mm F4 iii on the R5, and the 24-70 RF whenever I switched to portrait mode. Ensure that the grip is fully tightened against the body, This cured it for me.


----------

